# Mendelssohn Symphony Cantata



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Mendelssohn symphonie no 2 in B-flat major is worked out very interesting: Like Beethoven's ninth it is divided in instrumental part at the beginning and choir and singer part later on. 

It begins with a trombone motif which will be the motto. 3 movements introduce the whole in the typical Mendelssohn symphonic style. Clear, counterpointal, deep, motif working and melodic.

But the sung part is different to the Beethoven: Beethoven only made it into one very big part, Mendelssohn divided it clear into several. Tenor and Soprane have soli and then there are choir numbers; all to words from the Holy Scriptures. Mendelssohn's orchestra accompeignment is ingeniouse how he combines, illustrates and go with the singers is only amazing. The ending is phenomenal, and absolutely optimistic. 

Like a circle the motto of trombones ends the Symphony Cantata. It is really worth to be listened to.


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*Mendelssohn*

I quite like Mendelssohn. I've often thought he was rather underated. Of course he is one of those composers who really need a good conductor for their music to be tolerable. The colours are so pale and delicate that they dissolve into mush unless considerable force is put into them. 
I liked his symphony Cantata, but my favorite peice of his remains his concert peice for clarinet and basset horn.
godzilla


----------

